# Dead Rabbit R Tank



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/21)

Is anyone bringing the Dead Rabbit R tank to SA?

If so, when will it arrive and will there be supplies of coils for a guaranteed period?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (6/10/21)

I see Royal vape distro has them in stock but they only a wholesaler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/10/21)

I see we’re getting no love or attention @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I see we’re getting no love or attention @Puff the Magic Dragon



It's hard to believe that all vape shops don't get one of their staff to monitor Ecigssa. Just a quick look once a day, particularly this thread.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (9/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's hard to believe that all vape shops don't get one of their staff to monitor Ecigssa. Just a quick look once a day, particularly this thread.


Because the “kids” who sit in those shops are of another era! Tiktok, insta”milligram” etc. Forums are for our generation…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/21)

Maybe all the vendors are being quiet @Puff the Magic Dragon because they’re all super busy unpacking Dead Rabbit R tanks and hoarded of cotton and mesh for us…

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ryan69 (10/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Maybe all the vendors are being quiet @Puff the Magic Dragon because they’re all super busy unpacking Dead Rabbit R tanks and hoarded of cotton and mesh for us…


Lol let's pray soo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Lol let's pray soo


Some Sunday optimism

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (11/10/21)

Ace of vapes has it but they don't have an online store eish

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Maybe all the vendors are being quiet @Puff the Magic Dragon because they’re all super busy unpacking Dead Rabbit R tanks and hoarded of cotton and mesh for us…



OK, they have now had plenty of time to have completed their packing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> OK, they have now had plenty of time to have completed their packing.


Agreed! 

come now vendors! Sort you lives out, we’re impatient consumers waiting impatiently to consume!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)

Vaperite have them in stock 

https://vaperitewholesale.co.za/product/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank/


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/12/21)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank-atomizer-6-5ml/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stew (16/5/22)

Is anyone bringing in the Dead Rabbit R RTA Ultra Standard edition.? ie. The one that is a kit with coils and cotton for 365 days. On a few sites it is about 10 dollars more than the normal Dead Rabbit R RTA which in the long run is quite a lot cheaper than buying coil kits over a year.
Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

